# Cute Little Goat Video



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2014)

A bit late for the season, but very sweet. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

I've seen this but never get tired of Seabreeze, they are so adorable.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 22, 2014)

Never knew goats were so cool until my friends got some.  They were just so sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2017)

:christmas2:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

Awwww :heart:


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2017)

Cute little critters, they are.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 24, 2017)

Super cute!  Someone sure does love their goats to give them all those "toys" in their yard.   Thanks for the Xmas smile.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2017)

Cuter than cute!  What a treat.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2017)

*OK, I am definatly having a Senior Moment.  I watched this, and said to myself, I have to post this is SF.  So, after I copied it, and went to look for a place to put it, I realized that HERE is where I was watching it.  *


----------

